# Thoughts on an 05 Maxima



## RyR52 (Jan 15, 2013)

My brother recently purchased a new vehicle, and I have the option to purchase his 05 Maxima SE for a very minimal price.

This Maxima has about 215k miles on it (almost all Highway miles)
The maintenance on it has been meticulously maintained and it appears to be in relatively good shape in and out.

The only issue is it seems on a cold start up, the engine seems to somewhat whine and rarely tick a little before settling down... Is this a common problem of this model Maxima that points toward something specific that may be moderately fixable? 
I am looking to get at absolute max 50k miles out of this vehicle... I was just curious if this start up sound could perhaps be an indication of potential timing chain problems that will multiply very quickly or just due in large fact that the engine has seen some use, or even perhaps something even simpler.

Also, do a lot of these model Maximas seem to stretch over 250k miles quite readily?

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like the timing chain guides are bad very common problem. It'll cost you around $1500 to replace them


----------

